# faller's gloves



## forestryworks (Jun 15, 2008)

those plain white fallers gloves are nice to have handy

i've bought four pair from bailey's and they've only got them in Large sizes
they worked fine, but at the end of the day stretched out
and i spent more time keeping them on that gettin' any work done

i guess madsen's may carry them in other sizes?

i'm thinking a Medium would fit better


----------



## Zackman1801 (Jun 15, 2008)

usually what i wear while working are the cut resistant Anti chip gloves, i dont know who makes them though, but now that mine have holes in them from running skidder cables with burs on them, im going to try and buy some Husqvarna or jonsered gloves.

mabey you could throw em in the dryer wet, mabey they would shrink some?


----------



## 385XP (Jun 15, 2008)

Zackman1801 said:


> usually what i wear while working are the cut resistant Anti chip gloves, i dont know who makes them though, but now that mine have holes in them from running skidder cables with burs on them, im going to try and buy some Husqvarna or jonsered gloves.
> 
> mabey you could throw em in the dryer wet, mabey they would shrink some?


 I have been using the husky ones and the hold up real well. they are abort 20 dollars a pair.


----------



## sILlogger (Jun 16, 2008)

gloves!! u don't need to stinking gloves!!! the only time i wear them is when it gets below 20*F


----------



## fsfcks (Jun 16, 2008)

Are the Husky gloves cut resistant? I tried a pair of Husky gloves on recently and the backs seemed to be light material. Of course they might have been Husky work gloves and not their chainsaw gloves.

I have been using Ontario Glove 167CKL Chainsaw Cowhide Glove (Kevlar lined). They seemed like a great idea when I bought them but they have an internal soft flock lining, and combined with the wide gauntlet openings wood chips, pine needles, bark etc works their way into the glove and get caught on the lining. This makes them uncomfortable to wear and it is impossible to remove all the bits. I can foresee that I will need to replace them within the year.

I'd love to find a pair of leather gloves, no lining, that has a Kevlar patch on the backs. That would work well in the Kansas summer where you sweat a lot.


----------



## forestryworks (Jun 16, 2008)

no anti-cut gloves, not in this hot and humid weather
i'll sacrifice wearing kevlar chaps, but that's it

and definitely not cold weather gloves... it never gets cold in texas
maybe for four days of highs in the 20's and lows in the teens
but that's rare

i just like these gloves cause they're breathable and they 
keep my hands clean so i can handle the earplugs... ain't got alot of hearing left

and they're cheap too


----------



## slowp (Jun 16, 2008)

They are cotton, so you might try washing them. You'll have no control over the shrinkage so only do it on a pair you can experiment on. If they still look too big coming out of the washer, throw them in the dryer. I see a lot of cutters wearing those white ones. Only wear them after Memorial Day and never after Labor Day....oops, that would be white shoes.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jun 16, 2008)

Try pigskin. Far outlasts cowhide. Doesn't shrink when you get it wet, either. Northern Tool carries them. Cheap, too.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Jun 16, 2008)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Try pigskin. Far outlasts cowhide. Doesn't shrink when you get it wet, either. Northern Tool carries them. Cheap, too.



Fallers almost always wear cotton gloves because they rip off when snagged, versus ....well you know the rest.


----------



## mile9socounty (Jun 16, 2008)

Personally I just use the cheap-o cotton gloves they sell at the Liqour store. They ain't ever done me wrong and hold together pretty well. Normally takes about 5 months to start wearing wholes in them. I can't stand wearing leather gloves.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jun 21, 2008)

*Loggers always wear cotton gloves*



Zodiac45 said:


> Fallers almost always wear cotton gloves because they rip off when snagged, versus ....well you know the rest.





Cutters can wear pretty much any glove they want , or none at all ... 
It,s when dealing with wire rope you need to be concerned ... As we get 120 " precipitation a year here , I like pig shin gloves , but in the summer I wear the white polyester fallers gloves as they are the coolest , ... I nees the extra large size , [ green banded wrist size ... If I,m in alot of devils club I wear White Ox ,ect cotton or pig skin gloves ...


----------



## ak4195 (Jun 21, 2008)

I like the Atlas latex palm gloves,dont bother with the cheaper knock offs,latex peals off to quick.NOt as cool/dry as cotton,but then I wore rubber gloves 20hrs/day for 23yrs.So the sweat thing just doesnt matter,besides its sweat that toughens the skin.SKip the "you gotta make blisters first before you get callouses" thing.Latex gives you a sure grip like Lynn Swann catching a hail merry pass from Fran Tarkinton.Theres a winter grade too,ill wear those down into the 30 or 20's.
Wont do squat against devils club or sitka roses,but then neither will cotton,or if your in the PNW blackberry brambles.But after a life time of fish spines,its just another annoying poke.

ak4195


----------



## motoroilmccall (Jun 21, 2008)

> its just another annoying poke.



Its funny, my girlfriend has been telling me that for a long time now... :greenchainsaw: 

I've always worn cheapo cotton gloves, even the dollar store sells them with the gardening stuff. Lately though I started wearing some Pro Safety gloves, like Mechanics gloves, but bright orange and they have padded palms. They aren't cut resistant, but they'll rip off pretty easy. The padding really helps keep your hands from going numb when your cutting 8 hours a day or longer, and it keeps berry vines from sticking you in the fingers. Cotton gloves seem to hold too many splinters against your skin, and they keep poking ya til you pull the :censored: gloves off.


----------



## slowp (Jun 22, 2008)

I've been trying to wear biking gloves under the White Ox ones but I think my hand is due to get numb no matter what. I've squeezed the trigger on a paint gun too many times and it is doomed. The bike gloves got too hot on Friday.


----------



## Bushler (Jun 22, 2008)

Nothing matches the joy of a fish spine under the nail in the pre-dawn agony of a rolling back deck of a crab boat. Never found a glove that would turn back a frozen snapper spine.

For cutting/filing, I use cotton. Same on the rigging.


----------



## Burvol (Jun 22, 2008)

I use white ox in the winter and wet months (just wring them out) and the brown thin, Jersey gloves in the dry months. If I jump on the cat and do some skidding, I always use the white ox or lucky loggers. The lucky gloves are even thicker yet, great for winter.


----------

